# Dryer Vent Problems - Small Space



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.sears.com/search=telescoping aluminum dryer vent?seaxtel=1


----------



## moose8721 (Oct 24, 2013)

I kind of had a similar idea but with pipe, but didn't think it would work. How would I connect it? I would basically have to line it up perfect and push the dryer in, I don't think I could do it. I literally have just a few inches on each side.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Small space like this. (see pic) Your idea would have the pipe going up 3 feet, looping 2 90's, then going back down 5 feet to a 90 and vent. IMO, not a very good solution if it can be avoided. I would try joe's idea first, as this is the most practical, economical and easiest solution to your problem. They do have the telescoping ones which are adjustable to different lenghts, etc. You won't know till you try.

If that won't work, is it possible to make a new vent so it alligns with the dryer vent and go straight out the wall and cap off the old vent? You would need just one piece of straight pipe, dryer vent, clamp and done. IMO, the shorter the run the better. Less chance of clogging and easier to clean, etc. Just a thought.


----------



## MaineLL (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a dryer tucked into a small space over stairs. I made an access in the wall next to the dryer so that when we pull the dryer out it is easier to get the duct lined up correctly. (It takes two people - 1 to push, 1 to make sure it is connecting well.) then I used a very short telescoping piece as suggested above. (Mine is only 2 or 3 inches off horizontally, 1 or 2 vertically.) I took some pics for you.













I also used heat tape on all the joints of the duct as the particular duct I used had lots of air gaps.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Nice job, glad everything worked out for you.:thumbup:


----------

